# Why do I attract the wrong men...married men....or just none at all.



## LEE21 (Jan 3, 2012)

I don't really understand why single available men never approach me. I am told I am pretty, have a good personality, no weird issues and am so simple and easygoing. Why am I going through another D....Separated for two years now. So very alone.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SolidSnake (Dec 6, 2011)

Why not try online dating?


----------



## SolidSnake (Dec 6, 2011)

Also check out the book Why Men Marry Some Women and Not Others


----------

